# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Все о...   БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ

## Котова

Делимся информацией по БГУ

Литература, семинар, методички. Самой конфигурации нет
http://depositfiles.com/files/blpzp62o1

----------

Alex_58 (30.04.2012), fernis (23.01.2012)

----------


## Котова

Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.7.2 (конфигурация)
http://www.bitoman.ru/download/102709.html

----------


## Котова

С этого обменника скачивать легче

http://www.unibytes.com/2kk62sVHj1EB
http://www.unibytes.com/fZJ7hl4AGg-B

----------


## Котова

Полная конфигурация 1С Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.7.2  (с этих обменников качать проще)

http://www.unibytes.com/GAFnYVsIIt4B

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/dOT9...0.7.2.rar.html

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...0.7.2.rar.html

---------- Post added at 19:23 ---------- Previous post was at 19:22 ----------

Обновления конфигурации БГУ №№ 1.0.8.2 и 1.0.9.2

http://www.unibytes.com/wt071bOIhRcB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/dOT9...0.9.2.rar.html

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...0.9.2.rar.html

---------- Post added at 19:25 ---------- Previous post was at 19:23 ----------

Методические материлы - БГУ. Функциональные возможности (части 1, 2)

http://www.unibytes.com/e_h.tsGEE0cB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/dOT9....1-2-.rar.html

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...-2-.rar.htmlе

---------- Post added at 19:26 ---------- Previous post was at 19:25 ----------

Комплект вопровов к экзамену БГУ ПРОФ

http://www.unibytes.com/VV3K3gnhwfIB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/dOT9...ОФ.PDF.html

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...ОФ.PDF.html

----------

amikola (15.05.2012), Lokis_Lesnoy (08.02.2012), Вельмир (13.02.2014)

----------


## Котова

Книга - Соснаускене "Бюджетный учет. Организация и ведение"

http://www.unibytes.com/S8T4P2W4fb-B

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/dOT9...ие-.pdf.html

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...ие-.pdf.html

----------

amikola (15.05.2012)

----------


## Gal.tim

1С: Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения 8" на практических примерах. Кадыш Е.А.  такой книги нет случайно?

----------


## Котова

Видеосеминар - Новое в порядке ведения кассовых операций

http://www.unibytes.com/FaRwI0JpZYIB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/R4eh0Dy ... JA8CrGwBB/БП-видеосеминар-Новое-в-порядке-ведения-кассовых-операций-.avi.html

----------


## Mariya9

А случайно нет обработки ReplValBudg.epf? Нужно после перехода на 8.2 частично в операциях заменить КБК. Может быть какая-то другая обработка, которая сможет это сделать.

----------


## Котова

Запись видеосеминара 1С

Учет в казенных, бюджетных, автономных учреждениях  2011 год
Применение конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия Государственного Учреждения

http://www.unibytes.com/ld45e8h-64YB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/R4eh...ео-.rar.html[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 19:13 ---------- Previous post was at 19:12 ----------




> А случайно нет обработки ReplValBudg.epf? Нужно после перехода на 8.2 частично в операциях заменить КБК. Может быть какая-то другая обработка, которая сможет это сделать.


На работе вроде была - после праздника сброшу

---------- Post added at 20:03 ---------- Previous post was at 19:13 ----------




> 1С: Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения 8" на практических примерах. Кадыш Е.А.  такой книги нет случайно?


Книга - Кадыш "Государственные и муниципальные учреждения: Учет в 1с:БГУ на практических примерах"

http://www.unibytes.com/RTq76Dgva3-B

----------

Alex_58 (30.04.2012), amikola (15.05.2012), berg80 (19.04.2012), Dr.Watson (30.04.2012), Gal.tim (06.03.2012), glory55 (10.03.2012), Lokis_Lesnoy (07.03.2012), pav2587 (13.05.2012), sibski (30.05.2012), UltimatumX (29.10.2012)

----------


## lekhaplaton

СПАСИБО

----------


## Котова

Видеосеминар - "Первичка": что и как проверяют контролирующие органы

Первичные учетные документы для бухгалтерского учета: виды, составление и оформление.
Первичные документы для налогового учета
Хранение документации

Проблемные вопросы с документами филиала: где хранить, кто может проводить налоговый контроль филиала, как избежать штрафа за несвоевременное представление документов налоговым органом.

Как работают с "первичкой" налоговые и правоохранительные органы. На что обращают внимание при исследовании первичных документов контролирующие органы.

Встречная проверка контрагента. Что грозит налогоплательщику, если партнер не отчитывается в налоговых органах, реквизиты по документам у сторон сделки не совпадают, подписи на документах осуществлялись неуполномоченным лицом, фирма зарегистрирована на утерянный паспорт, сделка реально не проводилась, а проведено обналичивание денежных средств.

Выемка документов и предметов. Изъятие жесткого диска компьютера его вскрытие.
Юридическая сила информации, обнаруженная на жестком диске. Экспертиза документов. Когда и какие первичные документы являются основанием для возбуждения уголовного дела на должностных лиц организации за неуплату налогов.

http://www.unibytes.com/er.fXeMJmrMB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/11Ph...ов-.rar.html

----------

giv69 (24.05.2012), pav2587 (13.05.2012), xobbot (26.11.2012)

----------


## Dr.Watson

Спасибо за книгу Кадыша, вот только у меня после скачивания получился файл с длинным абракадабро-названием без расширения. Пришлось угадывать формат.
Если у кого-то возникнут такие же проблемы - книга в djvu.
Ещё раз спасибо.

----------


## olga0384

А книги учета доходов и расходов случайно нет в БГУ ? очень нужно

----------


## lekhaplaton

КТО МОЖЕТ ПОМОЧЬ, МНЕ НУЖНА ОЧЕНЬ ВОТ ЭТА ОБРАБОТКА, ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО ДОБРЫМ ЛЮДЯМ!!!

http://infostart.ru/public/88069/

---------- Post added at 06:36 ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 ----------

ДОБРЫЕ ЛЮДИ ЛОВИТЕ КОМУ НАДО ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШАЯ ОБРАБОТКА ДЛЯ ЗАГРУЗКИ ПП ИЗ УРМ В БУХГАЛТЕРИЮ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!

http://turbo.to/4lwkug044wwh.html

БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ ПРИНИМАЮТСЯ!!!

----------

giv69 (24.05.2012), NameNN (31.07.2013)

----------


## lekhaplaton

В бухгалтерии ГОС.УЧ я столкнулся с проблемой формирования АКТ СВЕРКИ ВЗАИМОРАСЧЕТОВ, не все документики по контрагенту подтягивались, я модуль немного под шаманил и он дал возможность выбирать счета взаиморасчетов, и в печатной форме красота,ЕСЛЯ КОМУ НАДО ТО ПЛИЗ ПОЛЬЗУЙТЕСЬ.

http://depositfiles.com/files/wuy67uryi

----------

giv69 (24.05.2012)

----------


## pav2587

Помогите, пожалуйста, с "Реестр закупок для ББУ и БГУ 8":
http://infostart.ru/public/68855/
Большое спасибо

----------


## lekhaplaton

ВОТ СЮДА НЫРЯЙ

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...rt.ru?p=237957

----------


## lilimarlein

> Книга - Кадыш "Государственные и муниципальные учреждения: Учет в 1с:БГУ на практических примерах"
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/RTq76Dgva3-B


файл не найден(

----------


## Iriska_032

Ребят у кого есть Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.13.4, поделитесь плиз

----------


## TeMochka

> ДОБРЫЕ ЛЮДИ ЛОВИТЕ КОМУ НАДО ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШАЯ ОБРАБОТКА ДЛЯ ЗАГРУЗКИ ПП ИЗ УРМ В БУХГАЛТЕРИЮ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!
> 
> http://turbo.to/4lwkug044wwh.html
> 
> БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ ПРИНИМАЮТСЯ!!!


_"File not found. Probably it was deleted."_
перезалейте плиз) а то благодарить не за что)))

----------


## UltimatumX

> Книга - Кадыш "Государственные и муниципальные учреждения: Учет в 1с:БГУ на практических примерах"
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/RTq76Dgva3-B


Файл не найден. Если у кого-нибудь есть эта книга - перезалейте пожалуйста.

----------


## aizbergg

а можно еще раз повторить эту книжечку, если не сложно.пожалуйста

----------


## YliyaLucky

Здравствуйте! Можно продублировать материалы по бюджетному учету? По всем ссылкам нет файлов(

----------


## kolharik

привет всем пожалуйста посоветуйте книгу пожалуйста по обучению "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения"

----------


## bliznec_vulkan

> привет всем пожалуйста посоветуйте книгу пожалуйста по обучению "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения"


я конечно не глумлюсь, но понять бухучет бюджетки нельзя по книжке. это надо "прочувствовать" вместе с бюджетным бухгалтером либо инструкция 157н+теория бухучета.

---------- Post added at 21:24 ---------- Previous post was at 21:22 ----------

сама по себе БГУ очень легкая конфигурация и вполне предсказуемая по своим результатам, но все равно люди умудряются забить в нее данные так, чтона выходе получаем гремучую смесь воплей "почему в ней все паршиво?"

----------


## NameNN

очень пожалуйста, повторите обработку импорта ПП из УРМ в БГУ! оченя надо!

----------


## booktiger

Кто успел скачать с 1-ой страницы И? :

Запись видео семинара 1С
Учет в казенных, бюджетных, автономных учреждениях 2011 год
Применение конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия Государственного Учреждения

перезалейте плз...

----------

